# UML für Eclipse



## Guest (17. Aug 2007)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit verschiedenen grafischen UML Tools für Eclipse?
Ich suche etwas, was sich einfach in die Umgebung integrieren lässt und die wichtigsten Diagramtypen unterstützt.

Omondo ist aus dem Rennen, da es sich nicht nomal installieren lässt und auch etwas überdimmensioniert ist.
Bemerkung vom Hersteller:
"You need to install a new Eclipse 3.3. Do not launch the Eclipse 3.3 workspace before installing EclipseUML 2007. 
If you install EclipseUML on an existing workspace, the plugin activation could not work."

Ich werde jetzt nicht die gesamte Entwicklungsumgebung verwerfen und neu einrichten, nur um Omondo zum Laufen 
zu bringen. 

Was könnt Ihr sonst noch empfehlen?


----------



## byte (17. Aug 2007)

Kopier doch einfach das Eclipse Verzeichnis und installier Omondo separat zum Testen. Dann siehst Du, obs Dir gefällt, ohne zu riskieren, Deine IDE zu zerschiessen.


----------



## peter1235 (20. Aug 2007)

Hi,

eventuell gibt es eine Möglichkeit, doch Omondo zu benutzen. Du kannst ja einen neuen Workspace anlegen und die Projekte dann mit der "import"-Funktion in den Workspace importieren. Ich denke das müsste gehen. Und Eclipse 3.3 ist ja ein stabiles Release.


----------



## grischan (23. Aug 2007)

Hi,

wenns auch was kosten darf ist der UML-Editor von MyEclipse zu empfehlen.  Er kann alle wichtigen Diagrammtypen und ist vor allem sehr performant (braucht aber viel RAM) und äußerst stabil. Code Generatoren und das einlesen von Java-Code beherscht es auch.


----------

